# Queen Bed Mod 26Rs



## kennyb79 (Jan 15, 2012)

So I'm looking to purchase an outback 26rs, that has 4 bunks in the front. I've read that some of the taller outbackers are to tall for the regular queen bed. my question to my fellow outbackers that have the same 26rs is how big is the room where the 4 bunks are? my thought is to remove the two lower bunks and replace them with a queen size bed. It seems like it would be relatively easy to put a plywood platform down and put a mattress on it, and there seems like theres plenty of space. has anybody ever done this or thought of doing this? if somebody could give me the dimensions of that part of the camper I'd appreciate it


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

Good thought. That room is the full width of the trailer (~8 feet) and is the lenght of the bunks (probably just over 6 feet). However the bunks go either side of the wardrobe so you would have to remove that as well.

The water heater is under the driver side bunk and the front pass through takes space across the whole front, but that is below bed level anyways.

Good luck and post pictures!


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Sounds like an interesting project. What do you plan to do with the upper bunks? To make room for a queen bed you'll need to take out the wardrobe on the front wall and I think it supports the upper bunks. If you get rid of all the bunks and the wardrobe you'll have lots of room for a bed. Depending on what you're trying to achieve it might be easier to just find a model with the queen bed in the front already. The location of the hot water heater is going to be the main challenge for reconfiguring the bunk area. If you didn't have that to deal with you could take everything out and make a bedroom with a walk around queen bed with wardrobes on the sides.


----------

